
Comment on Any Page of the Internet - bendydev
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ocommentsorg-comments-on/eamanhclbmdjhndmidbhnfgpepofgjdf
======
bendydev
"oComments (a.k.a Open Comments) is a layer on top of the web that lets you
comment on any page of the internet with no risk of your voice being muffled."

------
qiqitori
I haven't looked at this particular implementation, but I think we really need
something like this. As for the "no risk of your voice being muffled" part...
You can't guarantee such a thing in any country, and it's not exactly a
desirable attribute for such a commenting system either (in my opinion!).

Note: I've often thought about creating a system like this, and I recall
having seen similar things in the past. In my opinion, to make such a system
useful for a large number of people:

\- You need moderation (upvote/downvote _might_ be enough) \- Who wants to use
a system that is full of troll comments? \- Who wants to use a system that is
full of comments advocating genocide? \- Who wants to use a system that is
full of spam and scammers? \- It would be really cool if you could attach
comments to a specific part of the page \- You probably need a bunch of useful
comments in easy-to-see places to make people want to use this system \- In
order to make people want to use this, it would obviously be best to have this
integrated in browsers right from the start, but that's an obviously
impossible goal at first (though you could maybe get deals with some of the
really small browsers) \- An API that allows websites to display the comments
attached to the current page (and add new comments) would be very useful \- If
this system takes off, it has to be pretty scalable

------
carolina_33
So, Dissenter.

